# Not the behavior I expected



## TWX (Jan 30, 2020)

So I have this lens with the capability of full-time manual focus that the AF/MF switch is broken on.  I had disassembled the lens and moved the microswitch inside over to MF so that it wouldn't re-focus on me as I was using it, but realized that I if I use back-button autofocus on my EOS 77D that I could retain the ability to autofocus, while not being forced to autofocus as I press the shutter button.  So I disassembled the 10-22mm EFS again and moved it back to AF position.

Because the 77D is a small-body camera like the Rebel line as it's basically a T7i with some added features, I found the back-button mildly awkward to reach.  To facilitate better control I switched over from ONE-SHOT to AI-SERVO, so that basically I could AI-SERVO focus so long as I had the button pressed, I could shoot with continuous BBAF or I could shoot after letting go of the back button.

I realized on making these changes that I no longer had a focus confirmation beep.  I dug through the settings and didn't find anything relevant, but I did find on an Internet search instructions for the 7D-II that indicate that there's no focus-confirmation beep in AI-SERVO and the focus point in the viewfinder doesn't light-up anymore to indicate that the camera has focus.

So, not quite what I expected.  Mildly annoying actually.  I sort of understand, since it might be annoying to BEEP! BEEP! BEEP! but at the same time I was attempting to have confirmation so to know when to let off of the back-button.  I guess I'll have to more actively switch back and forth between ONE-SHOT and AI-SERVO than I had wanted to if I want that confirmation in some situations.

It would be nice if the red would flash in the viewfinder even if it didn't beep, _some_ indication of focus confirmation would be nice.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 30, 2020)

You gotta' hand it to engineers! Not.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Jan 30, 2020)

TWX said:


> So I have this lens with the capability of full-time manual focus that the AF/MF switch is broken on.  I had disassembled the lens and moved the microswitch inside over to MF so that it wouldn't re-focus on me as I was using it, but realized that I if I use back-button autofocus on my EOS 77D that I could retain the ability to autofocus, while not being forced to autofocus as I press the shutter button.  So I disassembled the 10-22mm EFS again and moved it back to AF position.
> 
> Because the 77D is a small-body camera like the Rebel line as it's basically a T7i with some added features, I found the back-button mildly awkward to reach.  To facilitate better control I switched over from ONE-SHOT to AI-SERVO, so that basically I could AI-SERVO focus so long as I had the button pressed, I could shoot with continuous BBAF or I could shoot after letting go of the back button.
> 
> ...



LoL, I guess telling you to just get a new lens is out since you would have already don’t that if that was an option?!
I don’t know that body but it seems in most of the higher end bodies you don’t get a focus square confirmation but you do get a green light that lights up in the lower right corner when focus is locked and following a target in AI Servo. 
If you don’t already know that then I’ll assume the 77 body doesn’t do that since it’s not designed as an action camera that is used almost exclusively in AI Servo. 
But as long as you have the lens all apart just wire-nut 4 feet of Romex to the switch going down to a 2x4 electrical box with an on/off light switch that you can strap to your belt on your hip? Presto...., every time you want manual/AF just reach down and flip the switch!!!
Just KIDDING!!!! LoL 
Good luck
SS


----------



## TWX (Jan 30, 2020)

Sharpshooterr said:


> TWX said:
> 
> 
> > So I have this lens with the capability of full-time manual focus that the AF/MF switch is broken on.  I had disassembled the lens and moved the microswitch inside over to MF so that it wouldn't re-focus on me as I was using it, but realized that I if I use back-button autofocus on my EOS 77D that I could retain the ability to autofocus, while not being forced to autofocus as I press the shutter button.  So I disassembled the 10-22mm EFS again and moved it back to AF position.
> ...



I'm already looking into a replacement microswitch, but finding something measuring 7mm by 3mm by 1mm with the right guide-pins and solderable contacts is a bit of a challenge.


----------



## TWX (Feb 1, 2020)

Found another one that surprised me.

So I don't reset my filenames or folders.  When my camera crossed past IMG_9999, it created a new 101CANON folder, which was expected.  What wasn't expected, I'd had the camera configured for RAW+JPG, and after the folder switch, it was only shooting JPG.  I took a couple-dozen shots before I discovered this.  I was just screwing around a bit, so not like there were any consequences for me, but I found this strange that it would do that.

Has anyone else seen this on a Canon camera?


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 1, 2020)

The purpose of the beep is to let you know focus is locked. You should also notice the focus point doesn't flash red when locked either.

AI servo is a continuous auto focus therefore it technically never gets a focus lock so......no beep.

This is my number one way of spotting a new wildlife photographer. They're shooting BIF and I hear  BEEP! I know for sure they've at best got 1 keeper out of that 30 round burst. I usually go help them. Unless I get the "I know what I'm doing!" attitude.


----------



## TWX (Feb 1, 2020)

zombiesniper said:


> The purpose of the beep is to let you know focus is locked. You should also notice the focus point doesn't flash red when locked either.
> 
> AI servo is a continuous auto focus therefore it technically never gets a focus lock so......no beep.
> 
> This is my number one way of spotting a new wildlife photographer. They're shooting BIF and I hear  BEEP! I know for sure they've at best got 1 keeper out of that 30 round burst. I usually go help them. Unless I get the "I know what I'm doing!" attitude.



Yeah, I've been slowly figuring out not only aperture/shutter/ISO, but other settings more specific to the camera.  I knew that different kinds of photography required changing-up settings, like long exposures for better colors even with smog etc, but the last time I had to really *think* before now was when I was in high school shooting on a Pentax where nothing was done for me.

The camera's automatic capabilities are truly wondrous, I'm sure a lot of people don't realize just how good it got from say, the 1980s onward when these automatic capabilities became widespread, but the more I play with the camera the more I realize how much I have to configure even with these automatic functions, as they're only going to work _well _automatically within the bounds I choose.


----------



## TWX (Feb 2, 2020)

So I did some more playing with various settings for the control buttons.  Traditional back-button autofocus where the shutter button doesn't do focus at half-press was awkward with the small camera body.  I turned half-press focus back on, and when I went to look at my options for the "AF-ON" back button, I found a setting "AF-OFF".

What this does, is disable shutter-button half-press autofocus while the back button is being held down.  One can acquire focus and with the shutter button half-pressed then press the back button to stop autofocus and fix that focus, or one could have previously found focus with the shutter button, let off, then hold down the AF-OFF button while pressing the shutter button again, without AF being triggered at half-press.

So, as far as I can tell, the biggest advantage of this mode is that if a total novice picks up the camera, autofocus works as-expected at half-press, yet one that knows that this feature exists and is enabled can use it to freeze focus either while AI-SERVO is working out focus, or can prevent AF after one already found focus.

Since my wife will pick up the camera to take pictures of the kiddo and isn't especially interested in advanced techniques, I suspect this will be the mode I use, since I can use it for advanced capability but my wife won't be stymied trying to grab a quick shot of the kid.  I'll probably also leave it on auto-ISO when leaving it on manual mode, we'll see though.  Camera might be suboptimal for her to just pick up and use depending on what I was last doing with it, but it should still be able to ge a decent enough shot even if full-auto might have been better in particular circumstances.


----------

